# Pendants in work... my turn



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I just put up a page that shows some of our first experiments with using Richard Joyner's pendant backer plate.

My bride and I have been collaborating on these, exploring techniques and materials.

One of the pendants shows my first use of a CMT inlay template and bit with a router before taking the maple/walnut blank to the lathe.

The web page has some early notes about materials and techniques.

Here are some of the photos.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

looks great to me nice work..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really nice looking pendants. #6 is a honey.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice work Alan. It would be nice to see a photo shoot on how these are made. *hint hint*


----------

